# CoD5 to go back to WW2



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 9, 2008)

Bawwww....it seems that CoD5 is going back to WW2. Damn this sucks, I liked the modern day setting alot better. And it's being made by the same people that made CoD3.....
So now we're gonna have to look forward to COD6 for another good CoD game.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/84370-Call-of-Duty-5-Heading-Back-to-World-War-II


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

O noes... I just mentioned this in the CoD4 Clan thread!

And I for one, actually continue to thoroughly enjoy the WWII setting. The only downside is Treyarch ruins games and has disgraced the "Call of Duty" name with CoD3. Although they're going to be using Infinity Ward's CoD4 engine in numero 5, I doubt they will truely make a game of the same quality level as CoD1,2,4.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys I'm pretty sure the war ended awhile ago


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 9, 2008)

aww thats annoying


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

At least this time the development period will be two years and the engine is already built for them.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Aw man, not another one. There's so many games based off of WWII I'm sick of them now. 
We need innovation, not repetition.
Even worse it's treyarch


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> We need innovation, not repetition.
> Even worse it's treyarch


 
Oh Treyarch... You're definately making a name for yourselves! Just not a good one.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Oh Treyarch... You're definately making a name for yourselves! Just not a good one.


Well you know that's pretty much the worst part, lol.
I don't think as many care it's back in WWII... it's the fact that they're developing it that irks me.

I can see the articles now...
Woes for CoD5
Now planned to be developed by Treyarch, creators of CoD3.
Oh btw on a side note it will be in WWII again.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Well you know that's pretty much the worst part, lol.
> I don't think as many care it's back in WWII... it's the fact that they're developing it that irks me.
> 
> I can see the articles now...
> ...


 
"CoD6 will be our SAVIOUR!"


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> "CoD6 will be our SAVIOUR!"



This can go two ways. 
Irony decides to slap you in the face and Treyarch makes CoD6...
Or Infinity Ward wrenches the game back and develops an epic game once again. (seriously that nuke scene was epic and disturbing all at the same time)


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 9, 2008)

I would ROFL if COD 6 took place during the American Revolution...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> I would ROFL if COD 6 took place during the American Revolution...


 
No dice. 

One reason: No automatics = no fun for noobs which therefore = no profit! Everything must equal profit! EVERYTHING!



			
				Drakaji said:
			
		

> This can go two ways.
> Irony decides to slap you in the face and Treyarch makes CoD6...
> Or Infinity Ward wrenches the game back and develops an epic game once again. (seriously that nuke scene was epic and disturbing all at the same time)


 
Irony does love to move on in at the most inappropriate times... But we shall hope for the best. I would assume the reason Activision appears to be flipping between the two studios is so that they can have a new title on the shelves each year. Some might just be ignorant enough to pick up CoD5 without realizing that it is (most likely ) a piece of garbage.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> No dice.
> 
> One reason: No automatics = no fun for noobs which therefore = no profit! Everything must equal profit! EVERYTHING!
> 
> ...



Hey, hey. They might turn around and prove us wrong..
..
..
I.. I really couldn't say that with a straight face, lol.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Hey, hey. They might turn around and prove us wrong..
> ..
> ..
> I.. I really couldn't say that with a straight face, lol.


 
Lol! We can at least look forward to somewhat similar gameplay to CoD4 seeing as they're using the same engine. But if they add in vehicles I'm going to either A) Cry, or, morely likely B) Skip over the game.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Lol! We can at least look forward to somewhat similar gameplay to CoD4 seeing as they're using the same engine. But if they add in vehicles I'm going to either A) Cry, or, morely likely B) Skip over the game.



Enemy Tank approaching!


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Enemy Tank approaching!


 
*facepalms then gets up and straps on as much C3 as he can find and runs straight towards the tank in a zig-zag pattern and blows up the tank successfully completeing his mission of NOT playing CoD5 and unfortunately preventing himself from ever being able to play a video game again.*


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

You just reminded me of the funniest tactic in Battlefield 2.
Strap c4 to a fast vehicle and ram a tank. 
You both died but the tank was gone at least =)
You could always park next to the tank but that wasn't as funny.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

The best part of that stratagy is that the tanks take MUCH longer to respawn than you do. :3


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Jihad Jeeping ftw


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 9, 2008)

I like COD 3.  *braces for backlash*  0.-.0


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

BF2 was the last game I played that actually got vehicles right. My personal #1 reason for that? Jihad jeeping!

Forget CoD5 going back to WWII, I'm going to live it up running around the desert blowing shit up! Care to join me?



			
				Shark the raptor said:
			
		

> I like COD 3. *braces for backlash* 0.-.0


 
I can say in all honesty, it was THAT bad. But relative to Infinity Ward's releases it definately was a total piece of shit.


----------



## Krystalynn (Jun 9, 2008)

IMO, needs to be a World War 1 game. WW1 has a lot of potential fun to be had in a CoD styled game.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 10, 2008)

Krystalynn said:
			
		

> IMO, needs to be a World War 1 game. WW1 has a lot of potential fun to be had in a CoD styled game.


 
See below



Tudd said:


> No dice.
> 
> One reason: No automatics = no fun for noobs which therefore = no profit! Everything must equal profit! EVERYTHING!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh shut up. Name 5 decent WW2 games that have been set in the Pacific.
Or better yet, someone makes a game when you're the Axis and you have to shoot Americans (Oh,and the British, apparently they were in WW2 too).


----------



## Tudd (Jun 10, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Oh shut up. Name 5 decent WW2 games that have been set in the Pacific.
> Or better yet, someone makes a game when you're the Axis and you have to shoot Americans (Oh,and the British, apparently they were in WW2 too).


 
This is exactly why I don't mind WWII games; because most of them suck therefore I don't play them.


----------



## DragonRift (Jun 10, 2008)

I really don't understand why there's so much obsession with WWII when involving military-based FPSes...  Since the original *Medal of Honor*, recreating the action in that war setting (mainly due to '98s *Saving Private Ryan*) has been the trend that just will NOT die.  There are only so many times we can revisit Normandy Beach and the Pacific Theater.

*scratches off *Call of Duty 5* from "to buy" list*

The modern setting worked great.  Why they couldn't simply build on that is perplexing.  Instead they step backwards and return to the setting that has already been beaten like a dead horse by other franchises.  Enough already.


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 10, 2008)

If COD5 is also going to involve killing anybody that's not part of the Alliance, i'm going to start looking for people to kill _myself_. I'm fucking *bored* of playing as the Americans, British, and Russians with their overly positive attitudes in-game.


----------



## Alex Saab (Jun 10, 2008)

Well In going against you all in some aspect. I am glad they are finally doing a COD in the pacific theater. It truly is the more interesting and scarier part of the war. Despite Treyarch is doing it, they're stealing InfinWard's Engine. So it's going to be decent-ish. And since they're using Infinity Ward's stuff, I'm very sure they're going to be looming over their shoulder in some degree.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 10, 2008)

Tudd said:


> One reason: No automatics = no fun for noobs which therefore = no profit! Everything must equal profit! EVERYTHING!


They should do an alternative history take on history. The American Revolution... with a Steam Punk flavor.

It'd be amazing.

I was disappointed with Call of Duty 5 going back to World War II, but the biggest benefit of it is that at least this time it's not on the !@#$ing European Front. This one is in the Pacific, so it's rehashing new territory and themes at lest.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> They should do an alternative history take on history. The American Revolution... with a Steam Punk flavor.
> 
> It'd be amazing.
> 
> I was disappointed with Call of Duty 5 going back to World War II, but the biggest benefit of it is that at least this time it's not on the !@#$ing European Front. This one is in the Pacific, so it's rehashing new territory and themes at lest.



You know I'm at least willing to try it, even if it is treyarch. 
However I swear if I die every other minute from kamakazie japanese I'm selling the game.

And yes steampunk is amazing when used correctly.
Though I never got how steam powered turrets could tell friend from foe in Bioshock...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 10, 2008)

Hasn't anyone seen any of the developer interviews with Infinity Ward? At one point they were about portraying as many of the stories of troops in the Second World War.

The biggest thing giving CoD5 ANY sort of hope is the new theatre of war and they're using the already proven CoD4 engine.

And yes, if the Japs start rushing me with bayonets I'm definately going to have some issues with this game. Medal of Honor: Pacific Assult anyone?


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 10, 2008)

Ugh, not WW2 _again_. Give it up, that theme has been done to death! Unless it has grevious bodily injuries inflicted in a fashion that the Soldier of Fortune series has, I won't be interested this time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 10, 2008)

*headdesk* The World War 2 setting ahs been done into oblivion, then again into oblivion, tehn again and again until there's no more oblivion to do it into. The Modern system was what caught people's attention after all...


----------



## Tudd (Jun 10, 2008)

Can we sum this thread of up in, "Leave it to *insert name of studio which I dislike so much I cannot even spell their name* to destroy any potential for an all-around decent game" ? I think it fits very nicely.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 11, 2008)

if they do make it ww2 they should try both sides during the North Afrika campaign with Rommel and Patton. so then you get the desert and less suicidal enemies unlike the pacific. also include some of the nazi wonder weapons.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 11, 2008)

They derserve to be BURNED for even trying to make a ww2 call of duty after modern warfare was so good and succesful


----------



## Tudd (Jun 11, 2008)

This is Teryach (Don't know and don't care how its spelt). After CoD3 they deserved to be burned among MANY other things for their disgrace to the Call of Duty franchise. But, hey, it gives some bad thinkers a job!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> I really don't understand why there's so much obsession with WWII when involving military-based FPSes...  Since the original *Medal of Honor*, recreating the action in that war setting (mainly due to '98s *Saving Private Ryan*) has been the trend that just will NOT die.  There are only so many times we can revisit Normandy Beach and the Pacific Theater.
> 
> *scratches off *Call of Duty 5* from "to buy" list*
> 
> The modern setting worked great.  Why they couldn't simply build on that is perplexing.  Instead they step backwards and return to the setting that has already been beaten like a dead horse by other franchises.  Enough already.



1) Another cockroach trend is the "Let's be like Doom!" How many other FPSes are some kind of game where oyu have to kill or be killed, or gives you some kill-or-be-killed "STARTLE Horror" situations where even the environment is out to get you? (*cough*HALF LIFE, BIOSHOCK*Coughcough*)
And then another is "Let's be like Dungeons and Dragons" but tat's another thread entirely.

2) Game developers can be very stupid - Many developers *still* haven't learned how they're helping render genres piles of clones and games that would have worked had they been released before the lightning struck the first time.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 13, 2008)

All I can say is, thank goodness someone is finally covering WW2 as subject matter in a FPS. There's been a real trend to ignore that time period these last few years.

>.>


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 13, 2008)

They have like a million wars to choose from, why does it always have to be WW2?


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

Because most of the royalties for the Three Kingdoms war belongs to Koei?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 21, 2008)

New teaser trailer


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

Tudd said:


> New teaser trailer


 
Meh mark my words it won't be as good as COD4 because it's made the same people that made COD3 :3


----------



## Tudd (Jun 21, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Meh mark my words it won't be as good as COD4 because it's made the same people that made COD3 :3


 
We can only hope they don't alter the engine too much.

One thing which would ruin it entirely would be poorly implimented vehicles, but knowing them, they'll be there!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 21, 2008)

Tudd said:


> We can only hope they don't alter the engine too much.
> 
> One thing which would ruin it entirely would be poorly implimented vehicles, but knowing them, they'll be there!


 
If they have any intelligance then they will make the game as similar to COD4 as possible and won't change the actual gameplay and if they don't have stupid vehicles then i may still have faith yet.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 22, 2008)

YES! More trailer!

Wait... this game might be horrible.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 22, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> if they do make it ww2 they should try both sides during the North Afrika campaign with Rommel and Patton. so then you get the desert and less suicidal enemies unlike the pacific. also include some of the nazi wonder weapons.



You mean WW2 just wasn't in Europe?!?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> You mean WW2 just wasn't in Europe?!?


----------



## TehSean (Jun 22, 2008)

Can we play as the Japs and Nazis in a non-RTS setting??


----------

